# How to detect external monitor connection?



## Blinky (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello,

Can the *hald* or *dbus-daemon* detect a monitor connecting or disconnecting? When I'm connecting the monitor, I need to turn off an LVDS, and set normal resolution to VGA, and vice versa for disconnecting. 

Is it possible to automate this process?


----------

